# My first foils.....



## bling (Dec 11, 2011)

very small batch but i am learning. Been reading here for some time now. Thanks to all of the info i have read and reread and read again lol I have got a small batch of foils. Used ap woks very good... Here is a pic..


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks good Bling!

Phil


----------



## kadriver (Dec 11, 2011)

I know what it feels like to get a first positive refining result - good work! 

When the time comes, will you use HCl and bleach or aqua regia to dissolve the gold?


----------



## bling (Dec 11, 2011)

kadriver said:


> I know what it feels like to get a first positive refining result - good work!
> 
> When the time comes, will you use HCl and bleach or aqua regia to dissolve the gold?



Thanks for the comments.. I will most likely use aqua regia.. Funny thing here is that all the chemicals have been in the family for some time. My old man was into lookin for gold so he would be surprized if he could read all the info here..but he passed 8 years ago now and left some mining stuff behind. So i just happens i have a gallon of nitric and a gallon of hydocloric acid but had to get some SMB fro the local brewstore....dude thought it was cool the use of the SMB..

Thanks to all the info here i have made it this far....


----------

